# Cycle friendly campsites in or near Kent



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Have new bike + new cycle rack on van, and desperately want to try these out. Can probably manage next weekend, BUT .... hubby has limited eyesight and can therefore not ride on roads or very busy off road tracks. (He has a limited field of vision, and cannot see things coming at him from the side) Our bikes are hybrids and we are not really fit, so no rough mountain biking! Oof! The thought alone makes me break out in a sweat!  

The problem is - where do we go that is not too far away, but has cycle tracks from the site, or very near the site :?: :?: We live near Canterbury. We did think of Peterborough, but decided that by the time we've driven there and back, there won't be much cycling time left, considering the early nights.

Your suggestions will be much appreciated. :lol:  

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

There are a couple of CL's on the outskirts of Rye. If you could get in there (check the Caravan Club website), you could then go on the cycle path to Camber and, if you're feeling strong, on to Lydd.

See here for details

Never been on it myself but I've cycled on the roads in the area and it's marvellous and very flat.

Rye is not too far away from you I should think

Good luck

Ian


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We took our bikes on our week-long UK holiday recently, but they didn't come off the rack. In Shropshire (Cardington), Hereford (Golden Valley) and Cirencester(Kemble), we were in lovely countryside, but the roads around were really busy and narrow, which would have made cycling hazardous and far from enjoyable.

I'll watch this thread with interest.  

Ian - thanks for the info. The Romney Marsh site is bookmarked.

Gerald


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Louise

We do quite a lot of cycling, and we like you, do not like the idea of competing with the traffic. 
Unfortunatly your neck of the woods has yet to fall under our wheels so I cannot give any suggestions other than to visit the >>>> Sustrans <<<< website. Click on that link and you will find a map of your area ...all the green marked cycleways are traffic free. Often these are old railway lines, canal towpaths or such ( so no hills :lol: ). There are thousands of miles of them now and most areas have some. We first choose the cycleway we would like to try then look for a site, cl or cs nearby.

The Sustrans Home page is

>>> HERE <<<
From the home page click on "get cycling" to access the information on routes and maps. Spend a while planning a trip using the maps available... you can also send for books and booklets with all the traffic free cycleways.

This weekend we stayed at home but we still managed to drive out and take a ride on our bikes in glorious sunshine...we cycled about 10 miles along our local cycleway, into Stratford upon Avon and back... 
>>route here at Sustrans<<

have fun

mike


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Have a look at www.cyclingplus.co.uk and click the routes button.

I quickly found the Crab & Winkle line from Canterbury to Whitstable.You probably know that one though.

There seem to be others in Sussex.Many suggestions from easy to beyond my powers.

Will have a look at CTC later .Anything suitable will let you know.

Get the dog walked and i shall be out for an hour on the Dawes.Refuel about 12.30 at the bar.Rehydration is oh so important to the elderly male cyclist.

Keep them wheels a'spinning.

Nick


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Sorry.I forgot.

On a wet afternoon you can work your way through www.cycletourer.co.uk

N


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you all for your help. The Crab and Winkle Line is a lovely trip, and we normally join it at Clowes Wood, so we avoid any roads. We take our bikes in the car for this, and this has made us a little wary of assuming we can use the van everywhere, as there is a height barrier to the carpark at this point. Very annoying, as it is a lovely spot! We're afraid we might find the same problem elsewhere. :roll: 

Good idea to look at the Sustrans site, and Rye sounds great. Will go and see if we can find a site nearby. We are a little wary of using grass sites at the moment, as we don't really wish to get stuck. What do others think? We did stay at a dreadful CL near Coventry for the Caravan and Motorhome Show at the NEC, and despite the dreadful rain, we were able to get out, so maybe I am just over-reacting!  

The cycle path at Rye sounds great! Will look into that. Have also just read an article about Bedgebury forest and its cycle tracks. Thought we might manage the Family track, and hubby John suggested staying at Tanners Farm, which is not too far away.

Will look at the Sustrans site, which we do use, and the others mentioned. Feeling quite excited with the possibility of exploring paths anew!

Thank you all again   

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Couldn't get into Tanner's Farm in the end, so ended up at Crowborough. Set out to find the Forest Way on Saturday morning, as per Sustrans website, but could we find the carparks they said were supposed to be there? Not likely!! : Having driven around in circles and needing a desperate pee ( result of water tablets, Pusser!), we stopped the van when we were nearly back at Crowborough so I could use the loo, then decided to divert to Bedgebury, although this was much further away. Very impressed, and looking forward to taking the grandchildren at some point as it has some super adventure equipment.

All sorts of off road cycling and walking - and lots and lots of cyclists! A good place to go.

Had quite a good weekend, although I seemed to have a touch of the dreaded lurgy that is going around, feeling cold and faint. That went fairly quickly, hurrah!  

Then I started the cold I've got now! Good thing the computer doesn't require me to use my voice - hack, cough, splutter  

Anyway - does anyone know where to park for the Forest Way, as we enjoyed Crowborough ( right next to the leisure centre) and we hope to go again. For walkers and cycling on roads there were some good laybys in Ashdown Forest that we plan to explore.

Couldn't get over the beauty of the Autumn colours when we were in Sussex. It wasn't so good in Kent then, but I think we were just a bit behind, as I can see some fantastic colours from my window whilst I am writing this. 

Happy wandering!
Louise


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Louise

I am glad to hear you had a good time. A pity you could not find a car park, although I do not know the Forest Way I have had a look at the Sustrans maps of the route..do you know, I cannot see any car parks marked at either end of the traffic free route or anywhere along it.... quite often on these routes the local council or Sustrans will try to arrange a car park but in this case I cannot see any. Where did you read or see any mention of car parks,

here are links to the maps I looked at .. the first is a route near us and I have centered it on a car park access point that I know exists. You can see the car park is marked on the trail.

Link to route near us with known car park <<

The next three are of the Forest Trail

East end of Forest route<< There is a car park shown quite near , it is for a nature reserve called Harrisons Rocks but I cannot see an easy way to get to the end of the cycle trail from there.

Middle of the Forest trail ( no car parks :-( )

The western end of the Trail

Mike


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank you, Mike

I looked at our bits of paper and they actually came from the East Sussex site, and now I come to look closely, the parking shown on there is a little way from the actual track. We looked specifically for the one in Forest Row, but couldn't find it. 

We'll look for the public car parks in the places mentioned next time. Will study the Sustrans website more carefully too! We never found the maps you linked to! We live and learn!

Thank you for your help
Louise


----------

